# kayak fishin report



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15531


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Nice fish uncdub13! Thanks for the report...


----------

